# What's best to stack with Test Cyp?



## packers6211 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm getting my weight down with nutrition, supplements, and training. i have already lost 45 lbs in a year, and train 4-6 days weekly. I'm researching the heck out of ph's and cycles, but with so many out there it's hard to figure which is best for each individual. I already know I want to run a 10 week cycle of Test cyp, but as to what to do with it is where I'm lost. It will be my first run with anything outside of the otc products. I already know to order an AI to start in the cycle. I have different people try to tell me to do deca, d-bol, or phenoplex. However each one says the other is better or worse side effects then the other. I have always ready that test done right is safe or safer then your harder ones, but I always hear it's best to run it with something. My goal's are not to compete or anything, but to gain as much leaner muscle mass as possible with gaining strength. My cholesterol is down from being in the mid 200's to 174, tryg 111, and glucose 91. BP stays around 117/77 -131/81


----------



## Repo (Feb 27, 2011)

Your best to just stick with test for your first cycle - this way you can see how your body reacts.

I would extend the cycle to at least 12-14 weeks but that's just me.

Usually most people start to get their "ah ha" moments around weeks 7-8 for the first cycle ... "so it seems anyway."

I've seen nice increases earlier than that - but right around then is when the bigger transformation took place.

What ever you do - always keep test as your base.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 27, 2011)

I say either run solo or with dbol. Not deca, not for a newbie. You need to make sure your body doesn't react bad to the test before you start messing with other stuff.

Get a AI if you run dbol (get one anyway) because if you don't on dbol, your going to look like a balloon


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 27, 2011)

What's your age and stats? Have you had blood work done to see what your test levels are?

You want to use the cyp only for your first cycle! But there are many factors involved before giving advice about how much to dose!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 28, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm getting my weight down with nutrition, supplements, and training. i have already lost 45 lbs in a year, and train 4-6 days weekly. I'm researching the heck out of ph's and cycles, but with so many out there it's hard to figure which is best for each individual. I already know I want to run a 10 week cycle of Test cyp, but as to what to do with it is where I'm lost. It will be my first run with anything outside of the otc products. I already know to order an AI to start in the cycle. I have different people try to tell me to do deca, d-bol, or phenoplex. However each one says the other is better or worse side effects then the other. I have always ready that test done right is safe or safer then your harder ones, but I always hear it's best to run it with something. My goal's are not to compete or anything, but to gain as much leaner muscle mass as possible with gaining strength. My cholesterol is down from being in the mid 200's to 174, tryg 111, and glucose 91. BP stays around 117/77 -131/81




Heres what I would do if you want to bulk up. sub turinabol for dbol! not as much gains but most of dbol gain is bloat, with t-bol you get 70-80% of gains w/ out bloat

Wks 1-6 T-bol 60mg day
Wks 1-12 Test Cypionate 600mg wk
Wks 1-11 Deca 500wk
Wks 1-12 HCG 500mcg weekly

Exemastane (bloat and anti gyno) as needed, i would just take one/two tabs a wk. in my opinion you will bulk up nice and good. If you want to harden and get that shreaded look, add winstrol at end of cycle.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^ thats a stupid 1st cycle.

read this:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## Grozny (Feb 28, 2011)

this has always been my experience. I seemed to grow almost as well off 400-600mg of Testosterone per week as I did when taking 2,500/w. I just had less side effects and was less cranky.


----------



## GMO (Feb 28, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Heres what I would do if you want to bulk up. sub turinabol for dbol! not as much gains but most of dbol gain is bloat, with t-bol you get 70-80% of gains w/ out bloat
> 
> Wks 1-6 T-bol 60mg day
> Wks 1-12 Test Cypionate 600mg wk
> ...



This is his first cycle bro.  I don't think so...

Test C 400-500mg/wk for 12 weeks is all you need. 

Congrats on losing all that weight.  You should know that you want to have your BF% around 10-12% before you start with AAS, and you should be at least 24-25 years old.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd say:

wk 1-12 750mg or 500mg Test E/C 
wk 1-5 50mg Dbol
12.5mg Aromasin EOD or .5mg Adex EOD

wk 14-17 Clomid 100/75/50/50


----------



## MDR (Feb 28, 2011)

Nothing, if it's your first cycle.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 28, 2011)

As others have mentioned, stick with test-only for first cycle.  There's no reason you can't get good results from 500mg EW.  However, above and beyond all else, make sure your diet is on point and hydrate hydrate hydrate.  Lots of water.  1.5 - 2 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight.  And this is assuming your BF is no higher than 12%.  If your BF is higher, I'd recommend dieting and HIIT (high intensity interval training) to get down to the 12% neighborhood.  

You don't need to stack anything in a first cycle.  If you do, D-bol is a popular stacker for first timers (and vets too) b/c it gives results while you're waiting for the long ester test to kick in.  But then again, consider the test only cycle to more accurately gauge the results.  Maybe use Dbol (or Tbol) for a kickstart in a 2nd cycle.  

And you best be no younger than 24. 

Finally, make sure you have proper PCT laid out before starting a cycle.  For test only, start 100mg Clomid ED two weeks after your last shot of test.  Then, 75mg ED for week 2.  Weeks 3 - 4 should be 50mg ED.  

(Rule of thumb = Cycle + PCT = Time off required prior to starting next cycle).


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 28, 2011)

Something that people haven't been reccomending but I think is important is to get your blood tested PRIOR to your first cycle to know what your baseline is. I really wish I would have done this.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 28, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Heres what I would do if you want to bulk up. sub turinabol for dbol! not as much gains but most of dbol gain is bloat, with t-bol you get 70-80% of gains w/ out bloat
> 
> Wks 1-6 T-bol 60mg day
> Wks 1-12 Test Cypionate 600mg wk
> ...



Horrible advice for a first cycle. OP, do not do this.


----------



## Testoman98 (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with most, test only for your first. My first cycle was sust 250 500mg/wk for 8 wks and I loved it. For me everything kicked in at week 3 which gave me 5 weeks to really dig in, so looking back the only thing I would change is bump it up to 10 or 12 weeks.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Mar 1, 2011)

GMO said:


> This is his first cycle bro. I don't think so...
> 
> Test C 400-500mg/wk for 12 weeks is all you need.
> 
> Congrats on losing all that weight. You should know that you want to have your BF% around 10-12% before you start with AAS, and you should be at least 24-25 years old.


 
^Good, smart and reliable advice right here!

Again as I said earlier, get your blood work done to get your baseline so you know where you are and where you will be!


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah sorry should have listed that with post. About to be 31 in June. Never taken Ph's or AAS, not even when working at GNC when Andro was sold legally. However two years ago my weight loss clinic physican tested me for test, since I felt fatigue. I can go from 90-0 during the week and early part of the day, but feel like shit by lunch time or later. I work long hours and I'm trying like hell to get better sleep. I have used Ambien, Lunesta, Melotanin even in 10 mg dose, yes 10 mg lol and otc sleep aids. Nothing knocks me out, few though help once asleep. Anyway when my first labs showed under 280 he reffered me to my Uro and was put on Androgel for almost year and half. I finally had a talk with him and said switch me to the shots. He had my test showing in the high 300's and he just gave me my first shot two Friday's ago. However it's only 200mg of test cyp which even I know is not squat to really help me. I don't want to get insane hugh but I want to take the mass I got and lean it out while cont to get stronger. My labs for two weeks ago shows cholestrol down from 245 to 175, and try 111 sugar 91, so to be as big as I was, and have those numbers speak on how much I've changed, but I knew I need something more then otc to help my test. Sorry for the long reply but figured it would help.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 1, 2011)

Side not, I keep getting told both ways on the d-bol and decca, several are for either or, and some totally against both. That's were it confuses the hell out of me. I just think some Test cyp and AI may be good, then when I'm down to a good weight and bf do my winni I have sitting on my shelf lol. Thanks again everyone for the reply.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 2, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Horrible advice for a first cycle. OP, do not do this.



lol I didnt saw that it was his first cycle  60mg/day of tbol for the newbie its quite hardcore.


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm just trying to get my test up to a good range, well very good lol. Working at an Army Depot, although they don't test for ph's or AAS, if I took a cycle that made me looked like a rip tank they may get little curious haha. I truly believe getting my test levels to the higher 500's or 600's would help a ton.


----------



## GMO (Mar 3, 2011)

tazchip said:


> I'm just trying to get my test up to a good range, well very good lol. Working at an Army Depot, although they don't test for ph's or AAS, if I took a cycle that made me looked like a rip tank they may get little curious haha. I truly believe getting my test levels to the higher 500's or 600's would help a ton.



Your TRT dose should get you there by itself, but as I mentioned, if you are looking for a little more bang, add another 200mg of Test a week, and you'll love the results.  Deca is a great mass builder, but you won't need it on your first cycle.  Now, if you choose to do a second cycle down the road, that's another story.  Good luck bro!


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh def, not doing deca on first run lol. Yeah if my TRT was working I'd say nothing, but he's only giving me 200 mg shot test cyp every 4 weeks.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Mar 3, 2011)

Grozny said:


> Heres what I would do if you want to bulk up. sub turinabol for dbol! not as much gains but most of dbol gain is bloat, with t-bol you get 70-80% of gains w/ out bloat
> 
> Wks 1-6 T-bol 60mg day
> Wks 1-12 Test Cypionate 600mg wk
> ...


 
Womp, womp, womp.  Bad advice 

That is way too much deca, and deca shouldn't even be in the same sentence as "first cycle".


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm down from 291 last year to 242-244 I'm trying to get down to about 205. I wanted to run my winny 50 mg tablets, that I have had on my shelf, but I didn't know if it would show up under drug test at work. They don't test us for AAS or Ph's but just like ephedra suposely can show up as methaphetamin. I didn't know if winny shows up in reg pee test. I know for a fact they don't check us for test. That's why I want to run the cyponate.


----------

